# Mom Update



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

She is now out of the hospital and in a Hospice unit here called Hospice of Arizona. They are keeping her comfortable so she can die in peace. I'm waiting for my sister to get here at any moment and we are going straight there. They could not do the angiogram on her because of her kidney. I am at peace with this because my Mother has been suffering too long, with diabetes, high blood pressure, wheelchair bound, incontinence, chronic kidney failure, legally blind all at age 82. She is ready...and so brave. She just said good bye on the phone to her nieces back east. I know I'll have my breakdown, but I'm pretty strong right now. Mom and I talked yesterday...she was sleeping most of the day, but told me I was a good daughter, always took care of her and she loved me very much. I cried, but she told me not to cry..that is she at peace with going to a better place. She said it was the circle of life. She is so brave...:smcry:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Dianne, I am so sorry. Oh Lord, there are now words, just know, how much I wish I could hug you.

Hopsice nurses are true angels on earth.

Gob Bless Mom and God bless you and your family.

All my love,
Christine


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Dianne, my heart goes out to you. It must help you to know that your mother is at peace with dying. That's how my dad was, and it did help with the grieving process. My dad and I had plenty of time to say all the things we wanted to say. As painful as it is to see a parent suffer and decline in health, I have always imagined its better than suddenly and unexpectedly losing a mother or father. Hugs to you as you soon must lose the physical presence of your mother. Her spirit, however, will always be with you. :grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:crying: Dianne - I'm so sorry. It sounds like there was really no choice at this point. I am glad that she will be in hospice. They are so giving and compassionate and really just have the care of the patient in mind when they tend to their needs. It's such a dignified and loving way to come to the end of one's life. I am also glad that you and your mother got to talk about it and that everyone will have some closure, even her nieces. I know that she was very lucky to have you for a daughter and know that it will comfort her so much when you and your sister are with her. I hope you can all get strength from each other. She will soon be in a better place, unencumbered by her wheelchair and many ailments and she will have made a difference on this earth. Try to think of the many joyful memories you have together. I'm sending you prayers and lots of hugs, dear friend. :grouphug:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm so sorry, Dianne :smcry:Your mom is indeed a very brave lady--she sounds like an amazing person. I'm so glad you have some time to say good-bye, and that her passing will be as peaceful and comfortable as possible with the wonderful hospice. I will keep you, your mom, and your family in my thoughts and prayers.

Love and hugs,


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So sorry.....it takes a very special person to be as brave as your mom. My prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm sorry it has to be so hard to see your mom so sick My mother is also 82 will be 83 in May. I sometimes wonder about the time that she won't be here anymore. There's always been Mom and Dad. I pray for strength for you to help you through this difficult time.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

You're in my prayers.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so sorry. Your mother is a brave women. God bless her.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

So sorry to hear this but as others have said hospice is a wonderful way to die with dignity. It is never easy and I will keep all you in prayers. I hope you find your moms words to you a source of comfort now and as time moves on.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Dianne, you are a wise lady and you obviously have learned a lot from your mom! She is so right---we are dying from the day we are born and it isn't really so bad as we imagine. I will hold you in my heart/prayers/thoughts in these difficult days of saying your good-byes. The hard part comes when we live through getting used to the absence. Hold on to the sweetness of your special relationship. God give you peace. hugs


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm so sorry, Dianne, but as you said, it's time. It's sounds like she has really been through a lot. I'm glad she is in hospice, and comfortable. May God comfort you.:grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Diane ... I am sending you love and hugs. And, prayers that you, your mother, and family find peace and comfort. As your mother has already told you ... you are a wonderful daughter.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Dianne, my heart cries for you. I know where you have been just losing my dad just over a year ago. He too was at Hospice and they truly are angels on earth. It helps our hearts when we know that they are at peace with going to a better place. God bless you and your family and I will keep you all in my prayers.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry that you did not get better news today.

And what a wonderful mother trying to make you feel better and to hear those words from her must be a comfort.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

So sorry Diane :grouphug: But there comes a time when you just have to let go. When there is no quality of life left what's the point of wanting them to stay longer ? It's the circle of life. After our parents, it's going to be our turn.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Dianne -- I completely understand. It was my Mom's time 6 years ago. I knew that she didn't want to live the way she was, and it wasn't going to get better. She had always been so happy and active. She told me that it was time for me to let her go and she was right. I miss her each and every day of my life, but remember how she was during her life and not how she was at the end.

Hugs to you and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Dianne- your mother sounds like a wonderful and brave woman who is at peace no matter what happens. It is a blessing that she is able to say goodbye and tell you how much she loves you. Keeping your family in my prayers... ::hug::


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Dianne, your mother sounds like an amazing person and I am so glad that you have this time to know and to spend quality time with her. Peace to both of you.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I am praying for peace for you and your dear mother as she transitions from this life and into a new one free of pain and the limitations of this world. Blessings to you.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh Dianne, I have had PC issues I am just seeing this. I am so sorry. I lost my dear Mother few years back. It is so hard. I will be thinking of you Dianne. God bless your family at this time. :grouphug:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Dianne - I am so sorry you are going through this. It was Easter Sunday last year when my mom went home to her Lord and I know how difficult this is. Hospice is wonderful - they will help your mom and your entire family handle this as best as you possibly can. 

My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Dianne, my prayers are with you. Treasure the time you've had and that you have had the wonderful and precious time to say your goodbyes. I lost my mom two years ago, and didn't have that chance. God bless you and your family.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Dianne i'm so sorry to hear about your mom, she will always be in your heart and remember her for the wonderful mom she was. Like others have said Hospice is wonderful and so full caring and loving people. God Bless you and your family. :grouphug:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

(((Dianne))) My prayers are with you and your family. You've been given a gift to have these last days with your Mom. It was the same for me with my Dad. I was with him when he passed and was so greatful to have spent those last moments with him.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Dear Dianne I am so heartbroken for you. Both you and yuor morther are very brave. I am glad that she is at peace with what is to come and that she can say her final goodbyes to all. It is never easy and know that we are all here for you. Lots of love and hugs to you, my friend. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ella114 (Apr 1, 2012)

Dianne,

I am so sorry. I cannot imagine what you are going through right now. Know that you and your family are in my thoughts.
Emily


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

I am so sorry Diane for your saddness but so happy for your Mom that she is in peace, let that comfort you, Your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Dianne -- thinking of you and your family and sending more prayers. {}


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Shes still hanging on...sleeping. Please pray it is soon now. It's so hard to watch, but she is comfortable with the morphine. I'm going to miss her so much...


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Continued love and prayers for you and your mom, Dianne :'(


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

(((Dianne))) We're all here thinking of you...


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh Diane I am so sorry about this. This circle of life thing can be very painful.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Thinking of you Dianne.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Dianne - I am giving you a virtual hug and holding your hand. She's in a peaceful state now and it won't be long until she is free of all that ails her. She knows that you're there with her and knows that she'll be missed. Tell her all that you have ever wanted to. She will hear you. Love you, Dianne. :grouphug:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I remember this part well. You feel guilty praying for the end, and even guiltier praying for her to stay. I wish you both strength and peace.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

We are all holding your hand Diane and will continue to pray for her.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Praying for peace for your mom. I know how difficult this is and how very much you will miss her.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Just wanted to let you know that you are in my thoughts Dianne. :grouphug:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Bless your heart. I went through this with my Dad six years ago. It's so very difficult. I would cry all the way on my drive to his house....then I'd suck it up, go in and visit, then cry all the way home. He slipped away very quietly with all of us sitting beside him. It was a very peaceful transition from this world and I was so glad I was there with him.

I will keep you in my thoughts...


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Dianne, my thoughts and prayers are with your mom and all of you who love her. May God watch over all of you.

Mary


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Diane, my thoughts and prayers continue for you and your Mom. Bless you for being such a wonderful daughter to your beloved mother. 

Love and Hugs ...

Marie


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I am so very sorry to read this, Dianne  :grouphug: sending lots of prayers and positive thoughts your way :grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm so sorry Diane. I know how hard this is and how much it hurts. I'm so glad that both your mom and you have had the time to really tell each other good bye. It may not seem like such a blessing right now, but it will be a huge blessing and comfort to you later. Many hugs.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Dianne, my heart, love and prayers are with you and for your dear Mom.

Much love,
Christine


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Oh Dianne, Im so sorry to hear this, sending lots of hugs and prayers.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks so much for your prayers and words of comfort. They really help me.

Mom is unresponsive yesterday. She doesn't move at all. She looks like she's sleeping. Still has oxygen on, but no meds are given except morphine every six hours but a low dose. We are praying she goes soon, so in heaven she will be new again. No pains in her legs or her arm. No more using her Depends for her incontinence. No more legally blind. She will see and she will dance in heaven. For that I am grateful. But I am going to miss her so so much.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:crying:
Praying with you dear Dianne for release from all the pain, and grieving w/you already for the loss of a life so significant to you. May God wrap His loving arms around you and your family just now.
:wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Dianne -- as I sit here in Phoenix in another hospital, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. I know that both of you will be at peace when she is in Heaven with the Lord. The waiting is the hardest. I will continue my prayers for your dear Mother.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

(((Dianne))) I know it's been a long road. Your Mother will be whole again, free of all pain and suffering and will be at peace. You will see again one day. Thinking of you and praying for your family.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Lynn, lets exhange cell phone numbers, so we can text one another. Go to your email to get mine.



Lacie's Mom said:


> Dianne -- as I sit here in Phoenix in another hospital, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. I know that both of you will be at peace when she is in Heaven with the Lord. The waiting is the hardest. I will continue my prayers for your dear Mother.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Thanks so much for your prayers and words of comfort. They really help me.
> 
> Mom is unresponsive yesterday. She doesn't move at all. She looks like she's sleeping. Still has oxygen on, but no meds are given except morphine every six hours but a low dose. We are praying she goes soon, so in heaven she will be new again. No pains in her legs or her arm. No more using her Depends for her incontinence. No more legally blind. She will see and she will dance in heaven. For that I am grateful. But I am going to miss her so so much.


Dianne, ill continue to pray that God would wrap his arms around your mom and your family. no more suffering in heaven- what a wonderful place ahead of her. I know you will miss her dearly until the time you are reunited again and she can see your face. ::hug::


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank you all so much...you are all the BEST.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Dianne - hospice is really wonderful in letting you know how much time she will have and when the end is near. Even though your mom is unresponsive I truly believe she knows that you're there and is comforted in that. Soon she will be released of all the ailments she had here on earth and will feel light and whole again. I know that she has been very blessed having a daughter like you. My mom really lived for her children and grandchildren...they were her world and I know she is still guiding us all through the many life lessons she taught while she was with us. Remember the lessons and the good times. Take care, dear friend. :grouphug:


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

You and your family are in my prayers i have no words other than i send you all hugs from florida i know that i can not imagine the pain you feel but also the comfort of knowing your mom will no longer suffer God Bless you and your family.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Thanks so much for your prayers and words of comfort. They really help me.
> 
> Mom is unresponsive yesterday. She doesn't move at all. She looks like she's sleeping. Still has oxygen on, but no meds are given except morphine every six hours but a low dose. We are praying she goes soon, so in heaven she will be new again. No pains in her legs or her arm. No more using her Depends for her incontinence. No more legally blind. She will see and she will dance in heaven. For that I am grateful. But I am going to miss her so so much.


Again, you are such a wonderful daughter to your Mom.

Diane, I pray you can feel your angels tenderly surrounding you with love, comfort, and peace.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Dianne -thinking of you and your mom. Much love to you.


----------



## HalosMommy (Apr 8, 2012)

You and your family are in my prayers. I can not even imagine what you are going through. Soon she will be without pain and she will be seated on high.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Prayers are continuing for all of you....


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Dianne - just wanted to let you know that I've been thinking of you and praying for your mom. :grouphug:


----------

